# standin up for her self??



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo finally stood up for her self! she usually gets attacked and rolls in submision! but the other day a staffie mix attacked her and she attacked him back! (not bad) just a nip to tell him to stop! but im proud cause she stoped him from hurtin her!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why does your dog keep getting attacked?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

shilorio said:


> shilo finally stood up for her self! she usually gets attacked and rolls in submision! but the other day a staffie mix attacked her and she attacked him back! (not bad) just a nip to tell him to stop! but im proud cause she stoped him from hurtin her!!


You should stop other dogs from hurting your pup. You want your pup to grow into a confident dog not a dog that is fearful and aggressive towards dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If your pup is playing and the other dogs are bigger, she should be going down and rolling over and showing all her GOOD MANNERS around bigger/older dogs.

If you watch this video, 



 fast forwarding to about 2:20 min will show play behavior. Shows how Glory keeps going low so getting flipped, but also shows how she comes back to the humans when she's feeling a bit overwhelmed and we help by backing off the Golden for a sec. Listen to ME whooping and telling her she's a good dog the entire time. To calm her and assure that the Golden is ok (and it is....)

If instead, your dog is REALLY getting attacked, that's not good. Has us end up with fearful and aggressive dogs that will start to attack and injure any and ALL dogs when they approach. These dogs will attack first and not care that the oncoming dog is happy and friendly, just wanting to say hey.

We WANT happy and friendly puppies to like other dogs. And then we end up with content and calm adult dogs that are fine with other dogs/people/whatever. Not always on edge waiting for the next attack!

You do this right you can have meetup and fun times like these!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

the reason she gets attacked is because we go to parks (regular parks) and people have their agressive dogs of leash and she is submissive and its hard to keep a dog away from your dog who is fighting to get with that dog to play..


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

What you have to understand is that if you let your dog stand up for herself you are telling her that it is OK for her to get aggressive with other dogs. If you keep putting her in situations where she has to defend herself because you won't, then eventually she will make the leap that when she sees another dog, it might hurt her, and rather than wait until then, she should start to get them before they get her. Then you have a dog aggressive dog. 

If the park always has lots of other aggressive off lead dogs and you are unable to stop them, I would pick someplace else to walk. It's not worth your dog's mental health and confidence. I would also enroll in obedience class. That will give you the opportunity to be around other well mannered dogs so your girl can have positive experiences.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JKlatsky said:


> What you have to understand is that if you let your dog stand up for herself you are telling her that it is OK for her to get aggressive with other dogs. If you keep putting her in situations where she has to defend herself because you won't, then eventually she will make the leap that when she sees another dog, it might hurt her, and rather than wait until then, she should start to get them before they get her. Then you have a dog aggressive dog.


What she said. I don't know why you'd keep taking her to places where you know you're going to encounter aggressive dogs off leash. If this is an off leash park, find another place to go. If this is a park where dogs are required to be on leash, then report the off leash dogs, carry citronella spray, and find another place to go. 

I take my dogs to off leash parks regularly, but there are rules about aggressive dogs and incidents are rare, typically a lot noise but no actual damage. The dogs we encounter are generally well behaved and well socialized. It is my job to protect my dogs, and if they were continually being bullied I would not go there anymore. 

Spray Shield (Formally Known as Direct Stop)


----------

